Ask HN: What are your favorite non-technical blogs? - krrishd
======
eastbayjake
Not really a "blog" per se but Matt Levine's "Money Stuff" newsletter is
frequently cross-posted on Hacker News (usually for columns about Tesla,
WeWork, and Robinhood) but he's hands-down one of the best writers at the
intersection of business and law/regulation. Once you learn about his themes
re: "Everything Is Securities Fraud" and "Should Index Funds Be Illegal?" you
will see it pop up in reality on a daily basis.

You can subscribe to his newsletter here:
[http://link.mail.bloombergbusiness.com/join/4wm/moneystuff-s...](http://link.mail.bloombergbusiness.com/join/4wm/moneystuff-
signup)

